# Reel Rod Combo - your reccomendation please



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I currently use an 11 foot Walmart Cheapo with a big Eagle Claw spinning reel. It's good for what I usually go after reds/specks/pomps. It ain't pretty, but it gets it done. What would you folks say is a good combo if I want to go after sharks form the surf, but still be able to go after my usual game? 

Simply put,is there a spinning reel/rod capable of both?

I think my current rig can go after sharks, but I fear a big run by a blacktip might melt that reel. What do you think?


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my suggestion; get a good quality spinning reel, like a Penn or Shimano (just my preference) one that holds at lest 350 yards of 20lb. mono. Thenget an extra spool.

This is my 35 year old Quick 5000 reel, it holds well over 400 yards of 20lb. test, dont think it will ever ware out.










With two spools I can have one with 12-15 lb mono and 20 lb. backing, lite line and a lot of it. Spool number two you could put over 400 yards of 80 lb. test of one of the ultra thin braided lines like power pro., fish for shark / big fish with this spool. As long as you have a good drag and alot of line you can land big fish an still have an option for lite line fishing.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Okuma Avenger AV-50 paired with a 7 ft Shimano medium power/ fast action rod (6 - 14 lb test).....Very inexpensive and very durable reel.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just read the thread again...you might want to upgrade to a AV-65 for sharks.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

How much money are you wanting to spend? I use a Fin-Nor Offshore spinning reel and a gator rod for sharking fishing from piers and shore........as far as spinning rods go. I use the 7500 size but would prefer to go up higher. I believe the 9500 has the largest capacity of any spinning reel made........be warned though........theese reels are heavy! 

My second suggestion would be an older Penn 9500

I recomend these b/c I have experience with both........


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *konz (6/18/2009)*How much money are you wanting to spend? I use a Fin-Nor Offshore spinning reel and a gator rod for sharking fishing from piers and shore........as far as spinning rods go. I use the 7500 size but would prefer to go up higher. I believe the 9500 has the largest capacity of any spinning reel made........be warned though........theese reels are heavy!
> 
> My second suggestion would be an older Penn 9500
> 
> I recomend these b/c I have experience with both........




These are my 2 Fin-NorOFS 95's....Brutus and Butch....I have a 65 too...sweet reels


----------

